# Creative outburst



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi, I'm a former prolific poster who hasn't been around in a while. I've been doing inks for 40 years, but have recently had a bit of free time, and decided to get over my fear of color by creating some watercolors.

I'm a very precise ink artist, so the free and easy world of watercolor has been very challenging, but good for me, I believe.

Anyhoo, here are a few pieces I've made since August.


----------



## picassolite (Dec 10, 2016)

From the works you've shown - your ink talent and your watercolor may turn out to be a match made in heaven. As your precise subject treatment will juxtapose greatly with wet-in-wet background watercolor treatment. Just saying.


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

picassolite said:


> From the works you've shown - your ink talent and your watercolor may turn out to be a match made in heaven. As your precise subject treatment will juxtapose greatly with wet-in-wet background watercolor treatment. Just saying.


Very kind words, thank you.


----------

